# sunbonnet sue and overall sam



## alwilda

I have just spent the last hour or so looking for a 
free crochet pattern for sunbonnet sue and her male counterpart. Found a couple of web sites that said they had free ones; go there nothing..... Does anyone have a Free pattern or know of a free website for this. thank you in advance.


----------



## butterscotch555

Are you looking for a flat crocheted like decal thing or more of an amigurumi kind of thing?

I found a free site for sunbonnet sue but nothing for sam.


----------



## butterscotch555

http://www.maggiescrochet.com/free-sunbonnet-sue-broom-doll-pattern-p-73.html?number_of_uploads=0

Here's one


----------



## btibbs70

Here's a chart for Sue:
http://www.ravelry.com/dls/annastasia-cruz-designs/74518?filename=freeSunbonnetSue.pdf


----------



## alwilda

thank you very much. guess i should of pointed it out that i wanted it for a afghan. why i didnt see those i don't know


----------



## Ronie

its because google is finicky....LOL what great patterns too... I knitted wash cloths that had them on them but they were not called sunbonnet sue and overall sam.. for some reason they thought they had to change the name.. if your interested let me know and I will try to find them again. I am sure they are on my computer somewhere... I juat have 10 minutes before I have to be at work.. and also they are knitted not crochet... but fun and very nice...


alwilda said:


> thank you very much. guess i should of pointed it out that i wanted it for a afghan. why i didnt see those i don't know


----------



## MaryE.

These are Sunbonnet Sue/Sam washcloths called Little Garden Girl/Boy.

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page12.html


----------



## Ronie

Thank you so much MaryE... I was working my way through my emails towards finding my patterns... its so late now.. I could of forgotten them if they were to wait a day or two..LOL I really loved the way these worked up...


MaryE. said:


> These are Sunbonnet Sue/Sam washcloths called Little Garden Girl/Boy.
> 
> http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page12.html


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Gosh...I never thought about the possibility of knitting a Sunbonnet Sue. My great grandmother made a S-S quilt for my mother as a graduation gift & I still have it in her cedar chest.


----------



## alwilda

thank you very much


----------



## ljweaver

Hi, thank you for your response. I'm looking for a pattern for a crochet or preferably knitting pattern for the actual doll, not a flat pattern.


----------



## ljweaver

This is really cute, not exactly a doll but a cover-up for a broom, I think I'll give it a try. Thank you for your response.


----------



## alwilda

There's actually a doll for it? I never knew that. That would be neat to have the doll to wouldn't it.


----------



## journey7

Sun bonnet Sue is very cute.


----------

